# Gentoo @ Celeron 433 (Mendocino)

## Matte88

Salve a tutti, rieccomi ancora qui!

Io ed un mio amico abbiamo recuperato un PC così composto

CPU: Intel Celeron 433MHz (Mendocino)

RAM: 256MB

GPU: S3 Trio 3D/2X 4MB -|- temporaneamente: ASUS N6600/TD Series 256 MB (nVidia GeForce 6600)

CD-ROM: masterizzatore 2x

HDD: 20GB, 8GB, 6GB

la scheda madre ha chipset VIA, purtoppo non ricordo marca nè modello

Ecco, speravo di poterlo in qualche modo recuperare, anche solo poterci installare Gentoo sarebbe già una grossa soddisfazione.

Prima d'iniziare, però, ho pensato di fare un salto qui da voi per chiedervi se c'è qualche accorgimento particolare da seguire o qualche procedura a me sconosciuta... Insomma, chiunque possa/voglia darmi un consiglio riguardo l'installazione sulla macchina sopracitata si faccia vanti!!!

Ciao!

----------

## cloc3

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-443007-highlight-aka+portatile+felice.html

----------

## ago

magari trovati un'occupazione mentre compili...se hai una giornata in più da spenderci ricompila anche lo stage con 

```
emerge -ea world
```

, installa meno roba possibile...magari un DM più leggero...tipo dwm...

P.S. dato che il pc è vecchiotto puoi anche evitare di mettere un kernel .30, il ciò non influisce sulle prestazioni...magari trovatene uno bello stabile..tipo .16-r13   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Matte88

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> magari trovati un'occupazione mentre compili...se hai una giornata in più da spenderci ricompila anche lo stage con 
> 
> ```
> emerge -ea world
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, avevo già messo in preventivo di aspettarmi lunghe ore di compilazione, non è per niente un problema   :Wink: 

Piuttosto, due cose non mi son chiare del tutto:

1) Cosa significa e come devo procedere per ricompilare lo stage (stiamo parlando di stage3 spero)? Quando devo darlo emerge -ea world?

2) Tu mi consigli un kernel più vecchio, ok, ma come faccio ad installarlo (nel senso che: lo trovo nei repositori? Basta che dia gentoo-sources?)? Poi, per compilarlo, come procedo? Non è che esseno più vecchio ha meno settaggi?

Mi è balzata in mente un'idea: mi hai detto di installare meno roba possibile, ok, ma... Mi collego alla tua segnalazione domandandoti--> a proposito di "meno roba possibile", posso togliere TUTTE le flags USE che ci sono di default nel make.conf e le aggiungo man mano che installo il software??? Non mi importa se è un procedimento lungo e noioso, vorrei solo sapere se così facendo guadango qualcosa in leggerezza senza compromettere l'installazione.

Grazie, ciao!!!

P. S.: dovete perdonare le mie domande/insicurezze, ma ho iniziato l'installazione di Gentoo qualche giorno fà, perciò sono ancora MOOOLTO inesperto!

----------

## ago

Io di solito appena scarico lo stage e sincronizzo portage poi lo ricompilo....nulla vieta di farlo a fine installazione o dopo aver installato il kernel...fai tu..in piu non consiglio strettamente un kernel più datato..ho solo scritto che non necessiti di un ultimo kernel..quindi puoi approfittare di sceglierne uno più stable, (sempre se lo è rispetto ai nuovi)

Per quanto riguarda le use flag..non so come hai fatto fin'ora, ma nel make.conf non ce ne sono...le hai automaticamente nella scelta del profilo e quindi le puoi visualizzare con:

```
emerge --info
```

se proprio vuoi toglierle per fare qualche esperimento devi negarle nel make.conf...ma la cosa quasi non ha senso...o meglio..non ti serve..poichè nel profilo default trovi il minimo..già se vai su quello desktop trovi di più

----------

## Matte88

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le use flag..non so come hai fatto fin'ora, ma nel make.conf non ce ne sono...le hai automaticamente nella scelta del profilo e quindi le puoi visualizzare con:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Non ho fatto niente fin'ora perchè Gentoo l'ho installato solo una volta, seguendo alla lettera il manuale, senza coscienza delle procedre che stavo eseguendo... Quindi ho lasciato tutto fi default.

Se mi dici che il profilo di default ha il minimo, terrò quello allora.

P. S.: con 3 HHD (20GB, 8GB e 6GB) c'è un modo per migliorare le prestazioni sfruttandoli - in un qualche modo -  tutti e tre? Che filesystem vengono consigliati per HDD IDE così vecchi???

----------

## ago

 *Matte88 wrote:*   

> Non ho fatto niente fin'ora perchè Gentoo l'ho installato solo una volta, seguendo alla lettera il manuale, senza coscienza delle procedre che stavo eseguendo... Quindi ho lasciato tutto fi default.

 

avevo seguito anch'io la tua strada ma poi mi sono accorto di non capire ciò che facevo e sono tornato indietro e ragionare sul funzionamento

 *Matte88 wrote:*   

> Non ho fatto niente fin'ora perchè Gentoo l'ho installato solo una volta, seguendo alla lettera il manuale, senza coscienza delle procedre che stavo eseguendo... Quindi ho lasciato tutto fi default.

 

Puoi visualizzare i prifili con eselect, emergendolo prima e poi 

```

eselect profile list

```

ed eventualmente settarlo con

```

eselect profile set numeroprofilo

```

 *Matte88 wrote:*   

> P. S.: con 3 HHD (20GB, 8GB e 6GB) c'è un modo per migliorare le prestazioni sfruttandoli - in un qualche modo -  tutti e tre? Che filesystem vengono consigliati per HDD IDE così vecchi???

 

dubito che puoi fare un raid..e per il filesystem è soggettivo..io con ext4 mi trovo bene...e in caso ti servisse dato che non è nel manuale

```

mkfs.ext4 /dev/hdx

```

ciao!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Matte88

No, no, di certo non li mettevo in RAID!!!   :Shocked:  Mi interessava sapere se si potevano mettere determinai punti di mount (che ne so, /var, /, /home, ecc...) in partizioni o HDD diversi per diminuire il carico di lavoro e dare ad ogni punto di montaggio il filesystem più appropriato!

Ecco, la storia di settare i profili con eselect manco la sapevo, per esempio!...   :Laughing: 

Ma non c'è una guida da qualche parte che, profilo per profilo, ti da una descrizione dettagliata per ciascuno???

Grazie!

----------

## ago

ovviamente si puoi montarli dove vuoi..ma il termini di prestazioni non credo ci siano miglioramenti...

Per i profili la differenza non è altro che le USE e forse ~arch

----------

## bandreabis

 *Matte88 wrote:*   

> P. S.: con 3 HHD (20GB, 8GB e 6GB) c'è un modo per migliorare le prestazioni sfruttandoli - in un qualche modo -  tutti e tre? Che filesystem vengono consigliati per HDD IDE così vecchi???

 

Non so. Io forse farei / su quello da 8, /home su quello da 6 e /dati su quello da 20.

Oppure / sul HD da 8, /home su quello da 20 e terrei quello da 6 per provare altre distro.

Non so però per quanto riguarda le prestazioni.

Per i filesystem immagino sia meglio ext2 o ext3.

----------

## Matte88

Mmm, ok, posso partizioneare un po' come mi aggrada... Ok, per i filesystem ti ringrazio, avevo letto da qualche parte che consigliavano l'EXT2 per HDD IDE vecchi... Mi bastava sapere se ciò era una bufala o, come in questo caso, se aveva senso!

Bene, direri che non mi rimane altro che farmi il CD e partire con l'epopea... In caso so dove trovarvi   :Razz: 

Grazie mille, ciao!!!   :Wink: 

----------

## ago

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per i filesystem immagino sia meglio ext2 o ext3.

 

In base a cosa lo immagini?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *ago88 wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   
> 
> Per i filesystem immagino sia meglio ext2 o ext3. 
> 
> In base a cosa lo immagini? 

 

Perchè i filesystem e gli HD sono coetanei?

Io avrei fatto così, anzi ho fatto così quando mi è capitato di installare ubuntu su un vecchio PC.

O forse ho solo una fervida immaginazione.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ago

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perchè i filesystem e gli HD sono coetanei?
> 
> 

 

beh allora se è cosi mettici anche un 2.2 come kernel   :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Matte88 wrote:*   

> EXT2 per HDD IDE vecchi

 sarebbe consigliabile usare solo ext2 su computer vecchi per risparmiare risorse, al massimo.

Quanto ad xfs (e jfs? boh, non ricordo, tanto non uso più linux...) c'è un problemino di cui troverai traccia nella vecchia guida all'ottimizzazione ma è stato risolto da molto tempo.

Reiser3 ed ext3 non hanno mai avuto problemi di tal fatta invece.

Quanto ai "nuovi" filesystem è scosigliabile usarli su macchine datate in quanto potrebbero impegnare eccessivamente l'hardware (o perchè sono instabili ma questa è una valutazione soggettiva).

----------

## ago

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> sarebbe consigliabile usare solo ext2 su computer vecchi per risparmiare risorse, al massimo.
> 
> 

 

Per via della mancanza dello journal o altro?

----------

